# Marriott's Fairway Villas: May 31-Jun 7: 2 BR near Atlantic City



## Jwerking (May 8, 2015)

Marriott's Fairway Villas - $700 for an early summer vacation from May 31-June 7 in a luxurious 5-star resort.  

Elegantly appointed 2-bedroom, 2-bath villa near Atlantic City, ideal for families & groups, accommodates up to eight guests.

Enjoy a relaxing Atlantic City vacation from a luxury villa located near golf courses and popular attractions.

Resort features indoor and outdoor pools, a fitness center and on-site spa.

Check out resort at http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/aiyfw-marriotts-fairway-villas/


----------



## Jwerking (May 14, 2015)

Still available.


----------



## teach (May 29, 2015)

*Rental*

Interested in renting June 3, 4, and 5th? I cannot use the whole week. My email is kellysheehan311@aol.com


----------

